# Salary Survey & Guide 2009 [HAYS]



## farazfaheem (Oct 6, 2009)

Attached is Information Technology Salary Guide 2009 according to the famous recruitment agency HAYS.. This boasts my confidence .. as I fall into most of the Analyst Programmer MS.NET 

Reference link: Hays Recruitment, Careers, Finding Staff, Jobs, Salary, Employment

For other than Information Technology field go here Hays Salary Survey


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

Hi Faraz

thanks for sharing.. but remember this is for those who have australia experience, for the first timers in australia the salary in much lower, irrespective of number of years experience you have in other countries.


----------



## mr.india (Jul 28, 2009)

anj1976 said:


> Hi Faraz
> 
> thanks for sharing.. but remember this is for those who have australia experience, for the first timers in australia the salary in much lower, irrespective of number of years experience you have in other countries.



Hummm... Discrimination..


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

yeah discrimination.. dont tell me later i did not warn u


----------



## mr.india (Jul 28, 2009)

anj1976 said:


> yeah discrimination.. dont tell me later i did not warn u


We are running away from here for only one reason of descrimination.. and last thing We would like to see is ending up again in the land of descrimination..

I guess... that's why they say... world is round...


----------



## farazfaheem (Oct 6, 2009)

oh no.. that broke my heart .... But I expect the discrimination as expat will never be equal to natives in any country. ... But Anj, I would like to know how much lower that will go as compared to the average salary? say average is 70k AUD...


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

this isnt discrimination, atleast not like the ones we face..


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

i really dont know faraz, i am no expert but from what i have read and observed, it can be as low as 50k


----------



## farazfaheem (Oct 6, 2009)

Well I think we will have to start over from ZERO year experience there


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

no u dont, they take u at a much lower salary/level but climbing up the hierarchy is much faster when you prove your worth


----------



## mr.india (Jul 28, 2009)

farazfaheem said:


> Well I think we will have to start over from ZERO year experience there


Yeah faraz... keepyour expectations low.. and you will be happy with what you get..


----------



## farazfaheem (Oct 6, 2009)

.. I keep my fingers crossed... and hope for the best....


----------



## mr.india (Jul 28, 2009)

farazfaheem said:


> .. I keep my fingers crossed... and hope for the best....


That's good..


----------



## steafo (Aug 27, 2008)

Thank you


----------



## riversandlakes (Nov 18, 2009)

Is that true across the board (like 90%) or just the cheap employers or low-class recruitment agencies? 

In Singapore that too was the hypothesis and I personally know those "exploited" against and I too got a bad offer six months before the real thing came along. I didn't start off here being lowly paid. That was four years ago.
As of now, low-class recruiters here are still exploiting people, IMNHO.

I say we hold our destiny in our hands. In the event one lands in Oz without a decent (i.e. non-discriminatory pay) job in hand, grab whatever's available and keep looking. Will report back here when I start job-hunting mid '10.

P/S: Forgot to thank OP for the excellent link!


----------



## asharma_in (Dec 2, 2009)

Anj,
Didn't quite work like that for me. 
You stay at a salary band in an organisation. Max raise I have seen is 3% to 5% and that was 3 years ago. In the last 2 years raises have been almost zero. So you are at the same salary that u were 2 years ago. (blame it on recession). 

The most likely way to increase salary is jump jobs. 

Experience kind of starts from Local experience and total experience. 
I am a Project Manager so I now can say - 5 years local experience and overall 15 years in Project Management. That works. 

Bottom line - getting your first job is tough !

Sorry to start on a low but lets face it - its always difficult. 

Anupam.


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

thanks for the inputs anupam 
i knew you would start correcting me the moment you saw my post.. and ofcourse, welcome to the forum

by the way Anupam, you are the reason why I applied for australia in the first place.. had you not told me good things 3 yrs back, i would have never even thought about it


----------



## asharma_in (Dec 2, 2009)

Yes and there is always a marketting department in every organisation. lol.

And will I come back ? I actually enjoy living here. So welcome anytime Anj.


----------



## aussieland (Oct 14, 2008)

asharma_in said:


> Anj,
> Didn't quite work like that for me.
> You stay at a salary band in an organisation. Max raise I have seen is 3% to 5% and that was 3 years ago. In the last 2 years raises have been almost zero. So you are at the same salary that u were 2 years ago. (blame it on recession).
> 
> ...


i totlally agree with u Anupam...i guess its the initial time that we have to bear a bit....as soos as we wll have some aussie exp..we can expect some more money...


----------

